# Belly Blades



## eskals (Aug 17, 2000)

I seem to remember the local Road Commision using big Internationals with belly blades. But this was 10-12 years ago. They would use them to grade gravel roads and such. I hadn't thought about it much until I saw a new Volvo of theirs with a belly blade. Seems to mee that the belly blade dissappeared, and is now making a comeback.

Anybody out there have any ideas why?

Eric


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I worked for a dpw here and they had them on there trucks to get the road right down to black top after it snowed. There is really not a need for them unless your rural and use dirt roads or unluss your useing for snow removal.


----------



## eskals (Aug 17, 2000)

There are some dirt roads left in the county, although not too many. I've seen them used for snow removal as well.

I thought it was interesting that the blades are making a comeback. Then again, they seem to be buying bigger trucks now so maybe the new stuff can handle the stress and strain of the blade.

Eric


----------



## Sammy (Jul 19, 2000)

I have always seen them. Did not know they went out of style.


----------

